# Um, yeah I might have a slight addiction... my collection



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 8, 2009)

Howdy! I have been so inspired by you guys and your collection photos this past year that mine has grown quite a bit. I finally decided it's time to photograph my children, my collection. This is just my MAC stuff but I think I may slowly start to add other brands. Hope you guys enjoy, I didn't realize I had taken so many photos until I was uploading them. Sorry the background is so blah.






Top Row: Accent Red, Antique Green, Basic Red, Bell-bottom Blue, Bright Fuchsia, Burnt Burgundy, Chartreuse, Clear Sky Blue, Cocomotion, Copperbeam. 2nd Row: Cornflower, Dark Soul, Deep Purple, Full Force Violet, Gold Stroke, Golden Olive, Grape, Green Space, Heritage Rouge, Jardin Aires. 3rd Row: Kelly Green, Lark About, Melon, Museum Bronze, Mutiny, Neo-Orange, Old Gold, Pastorale, Pink Opal, Pink Pearl. 4th Row: Red Electric, Revved-up, Rock It Yellow, Rose Gold, Rushmetal, Silver Fog, Spiritualize, Steel Blue, Sweet Sienna, Vanilla. 5th Row: Vintage Gold, Violet, Viz-a-violet, Your Ladyship.





Top Row: 3D Silver, 3D Gold, 3D Copper. 2nd Row: Crystalled Orange, Crystalled Yellow, Purple, Red, Reflects Antique Gold, Reflects Blackened Red. 3rd Row: Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Turquoise, Silver, Turquoise. 4th Row: Blue Brown, Copper Sparkle, Dazzleray, Forest Green, Helium, Kitschmas, Lily White, Naked, Naval Blue, Rose, Softwashed Grey, Sunpepper, Teal, Reflects Blue, Reflects Gold.





Top Row: Novel Twist Cool Eyes, Novel Twist Warm Eyes, Tempting Quad, Fafi Eyes 1 Quad. 2nd Row: Heatherette 1 Trio, Dame Edna Wisteria Trio, Dame Edna Royal Tour Trio. 3rd Row: Fascinating Ruby Smokey Eye Pallette. 





Top: Steamy, Humid, Swimming, Newly Minted, Bio Green, Lime, Bitter. 2nd: Bottle Green, Plumage, Deep Truth, Blue Calm, Freshwater, Atlantic Blue, Sky Blue. 3rd: Parfait Amour, Cobalt, Violet Trance, Vibrant Grape, Indian Ink, Beauty Marked. 4th: Electra, Silver Ring, Soot, Graphology Pandamonium, Black Tied.





Top: Shroom, Vellum, Cloudbound, Crystal Avalanche, Vex, Jest, Mulch. 2nd: Copperplate, Bamboo, Omega, Quarry, Cork, Ground Brown, Bronze. 3rd: Mythology, Star Violet, Sketch, Cranberry, Twinks, Amber Lights. 4th: Brick Red, Coral, Coppering, Goldmine, Bright Sunshine, Chrome Yellow.





Top: Dangerzone, Earthly Riches, Hot Contrast, Inter-view, Lovestone, Mercurial, Quarry, Tectonic. Bottom: Aquavert, Climate Blue, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Mancatcher, Magnetic Fields, Meet The Fleet, Rite of Spring, Warm Chill





Top: Artifact, Blackground, Cash Flow, Delft sample, Nice Vice, Rollickin', Rubenesque, Otherworldly. Bottom: Artjam Paint, White CCB, Flammable Paint.





L to R: Ahoy There, Blueblood, Coral Polyp, Fast Play, Fleshpot, Fresh Buzz, Fun N Sexy, Girl About Town, High Top, Lollipop Loving, London Life, Lure, Naked Paris, Not So Innocent, O, Pleasureseeker.





L to R: Port Red, Pure Rose, Queen's Sin, Rue D'Bois, Sci-fi-delity, See Sheer, Snob Appeal, Soft Lust, Strawbaby, Twig-Twig, Underworld, VG1, VG5, VG6, Bare, Gentle Simmer, High 90's, Urgent, 40's Pink, Kirsch





L to R: Bonus Beat, Bow Belle, Cult Fave, Cult of Cherry, Cultured, Dreamy, Ensign, Flashmode, Fleur De Light, Full On Lust, Gentilly, Hey Sailor, In 3D, Lightning, Lustrewhite, Morning Glory, Nymphette, Pink Poodle, Possum Nose Pink, Real Desire, Russian Red, Sock Hop, Soft & Slow, Splendid, Springbean, Squeeze It, Style Minx, Sugar Trance, Underage, VG5, VG6, Comet Blue, Date Night, Steppin' Out.





Top: Petting Pink TLC, Tread Gently tendertone, Sweet Tooth tendertone, Pucker tendertone. Bottom: Clear Gloss, Copper Walnut gloss, Strobe Current TLC stick, Black Lipmix, Blue Lipmix.





Top: Blossoming BC, Brit Wit BC, Desert Rose, Fleurry, Gleeful MB. Bottom: Hipness, Ladyblush BC, Spaced Out, Uncommon BC, X-Rocks.





Top: What A Dame HP, Alpha Girl BP, Belightful IPP, Spectacle HP. Bottom: Sculpt/Accentuate, Light Flush MSF, Light MSF Natural, Shimpagne MSF, Select Sheer Pressed Powder.





L to R: Full Coverage Foundation in NW20, Studio Fix Fluid in NC25, Studio Mist Foundation In Light/Medium, Polished Ivory Paint Stick.





Brow Set in Mink, Brow wax in Spiked





Top: Basic Red Paint Stick, Black Paint Stick.
Bottom: Mysterious Eye Kohl, Raven Eye Kohl, MAC Sharpener, Blacktrack Fluidline, Water Base Mixing Medium, Eyeliner Mixing Medium

More to come later...


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 8, 2009)

wow!! slight is an understatement. Girl you have awesome collection and thanks for sharing.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 8, 2009)

Amazing collection !!!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Collection Miss


----------



## MissResha (Jan 8, 2009)

awesome


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh I don't see where you might be slightly addicted at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fabulous Collection!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome collection! I especially love the pigments and eyeshadows!


----------



## gitts (Jan 8, 2009)

I want my collection to be just like yours.  Your collection is awesome.  I love it.


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Collection!


----------



## orkira (Jan 9, 2009)

Wonderful collection you have.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! Amazing collection!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing collection!  And I like how your shadows are arranged, helped me see which ones are similar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I see a few I want to steal from you, hee hee.


----------



## Reiven (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW...What a collection O.O
Better keep an eye on it if you know what I mean ;D


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

amazing collection!!


----------



## elongreach (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Collection!


----------



## christinakate (Jan 11, 2009)

great collection.
loove the glitters.


----------



## aic (Jan 12, 2009)

that's an amazing collection
i esp. love the pigments and lipsticks


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michthr (Jan 13, 2009)

wow! awsommmmmmmmmmmmmeeee


----------



## na_pink (Jan 13, 2009)

dayum !


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing! TFS


----------



## ladyv (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful! and very organized and neat! I like how everything is lined up so perfect lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Great collection!! All of your MAC amazes me!!


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy crap. Awesome!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jan 15, 2009)

That collection is amazing.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Love it! Especially your pigments, such nice colours!


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

I love love your pigments!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Wonderful Collection


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2010)

Gorgeous collection, I love all your E/S!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (May 24, 2010)

Im gonna start working on updating this, I have added many new goodies since then. Not sure when new pictures will be up but the project is officially beginning now!


----------



## peachsuns (May 25, 2010)

Great collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you for sharing! Update sounds good.


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! Do you apply your cream/stick foundations with a wet sponge, or do you prefer the heavier coverage?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 1, 2010)

i love ur collection


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

lol I think I just drooled all over my keyboard!


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 5, 2010)

if only money were no object in my life...

i envy you, m'dear!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice collection! Love the pigments!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 16, 2010)

Love your collection


----------



## Samooga (Jul 8, 2010)

AMAZING COLLECTION!! sooo jeaulous of your pigment collection! Thats my favorite thing from mac!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

pigment and e/s heaven!!!


----------



## bluebyul (Jul 9, 2010)

oh the pigments are to die for XD
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 10, 2010)

love the collection!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Awesome collection! I especially love the pigments and eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful collection! Your stuff is in such good shape too!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

So beautiful! Love those lipsticks all lined up.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahhh I wish I had all those pigments. Great collection!


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love all of your glosses and lipsticks. You're making me think that my lippies need som new friends...(insert evil laugh here)...


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

love the red and black paint stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what did you use them for?
  	oh and the rest is incredible


----------

